# Older Mastercraft Chainsaw?



## Canwoodsman (Aug 13, 2009)

I recently picked up an older (70's?) Mastercraft chainsaw at a garage sale for $3. Pull cord was broke but I was told it ran last year.
It is a 33cc/2 cu. in. motor with a 14" bar. Part # 54-5662-6 and Ser# 6F1620116 made in Canada. I have replaced the cord & plug and while doing this I inspected the carb & combustion chamber which seam quite clean. Not seized. I also cleaned the saw in general including the plugged up foam air filter. Now it's time to try to start it.
By the sticker & my calculations it appears to be a oil/fuel mixture of about 18/1. 1/2 pint to (Canadian) gallon. Does this seem about right?
Any other tips?

Thanks for all replies: Rick


----------



## Canwoodsman (Aug 13, 2009)

Well I mixed some fuel/oil up at aprox. 20/1 and tried to start it. After about 20 pulls it sputtered. A few more pulls and it was running at wide open only or it would stall. After a couple minutes of running things smoothed out. Starts easy and runs smooth.
Here's a picture of it. Total investment of under $13 Can.


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

For what it's worth, the pull cord housing and the chain brake handle look identical to the McCulloch chain saws of the same era. I believe (but can't confirm) they used 32:1 U.S. measurement. Good find!!


----------



## kdsdude2002 (May 8, 2009)

Canwoodsman said:


> Well I mixed some fuel/oil up at aprox. 20/1 and tried to start it. After about 20 pulls it sputtered. A few more pulls and it was running at wide open only or it would stall. After a couple minutes of running things smoothed out. Starts easy and runs smooth.
> Here's a picture of it. Total investment of under $13 Can.


Your chain saw was made by Poulan. Can't exactly remember the model #, but I will get it for you tomorrow. S?-25 something.


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

looks exactly like my Super 2 Classic Homelite top handle saw. made by Textron in 1986.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

kdsdude2002 said:


> Your chain saw was made by Poulan. Can't exactly remember the model #, but I will get it for you tomorrow. S?-25 something.


s25da maybe?


----------

